# Members' Snorkel Pics



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you use MIMB to snorkel your bike? if so, visit the link below to tell us.
While you're there, check out the bikes from past MIMB snorkel graduates.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=snrklpix


----------

